# NYC Will Require Vaccination Proof for Indoor Dining, Gyms



## Paco Dennis (Aug 3, 2021)

_"New York City will soon require proof of COVID-19 vaccinations for indoor activities, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday.

New York City will soon require proof of COVID-19 vaccinations for indoor activities, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday, making it the first big city in the U.S. to impose such restrictions.
The new requirement, which will go into effect Aug. 16, applies to indoor dining, gyms and indoor entertainment venues.
De Blasio has focused on getting as many New Yorkers vaccinated as possible while resisting calls to mandate masks indoors, as several cities and counties in California have done.
De Blasio said Monday he was making “a strong recommendation” that everyone wear a mask in public indoor settings but stressed that the city’s “overwhelming strategic thrust” remained getting more people vaccinated.
The mayor announced last week that city employees would be required to get vaccinated by mid-September or to face weekly testing, and he has offered a $100 incentive for city residents who get inoculated."

Proof_


----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> _"New York City will soon require proof of COVID-19 vaccinations for indoor activities, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday.
> 
> New York City will soon require proof of COVID-19 vaccinations for indoor activities, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday, making it the first big city in the U.S. to impose such restrictions.
> The new requirement, which will go into effect Aug. 16, applies to indoor dining, gyms and indoor entertainment venues.
> ...


I told you they were starting to offer people $100. to get fully vaccinated. By Sept. the whole country, almost, will be back in full mask mandate mode and I'll have to drive to NH to grocery shop.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 3, 2021)

Unless those establishments are doing Covid tests at the door showing a card of vaccination is useless. Some vaccinated are catching and spreading Covid.


----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Unless those establishments are doing Covid tests at the door showing a card of vaccination is useless. Some vaccinated are catching and spreading Covid.


I believe I heard the mayor pf NYC say a negative test will not suffice. A person must be vaccinated.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 3, 2021)

chic said:


> I believe I heard the mayor pf NYC say a negative test will not suffice. A person must be vaccinated.


Hum....a negative test at the door showing that person at that time doesn't have Covid.

But a vaccine card possibly from 6 months ago and some vaccinated people walking around asymptomatic and spreading Covid is acceptable. 

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## OscarW (Aug 3, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> _"New York City will soon require proof of COVID-19 vaccinations for indoor activities, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday.
> 
> New York City will soon require proof of COVID-19 vaccinations for indoor activities, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday, making it the first big city in the U.S. to impose such restrictions.
> The new requirement, which will go into effect Aug. 16, applies to indoor dining, gyms and indoor entertainment venues.
> ...


De Blasio has given me one more good reason stay the heck out of NYC. I used to love to visit …. not so much under his regime.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 3, 2021)

That's probably a good policy. A vaccination mandate allows restaurants and other indoor establishments to stay open during the pandemic, and if vaccinated people do catch the virus, they won't get severely sick and die, which is also good for business, unless, of course, you run a mortuary, but if that's the case, you probably already have all the business you can handle.

Granted, my perspective is that of a retired curmudgeon who doesn't like going to restaurants in the first place. Or leaving the house.

The pandemic obviously has a greater impact on young socialites who are full of libidinous energy and the need to socialize and imbibe mass quantities of alcohol. As I did when I was young, they feel invincible, especially when inebriated, and don't see the need to wear a protective facemask. Preventing them from patronizing their favorite social establishment if they're not vaccinated provides good motivation to get vaccinated. And then on top of that, NYC is offering a $100 bribe for them to get vaccinated! That amounts to a free dinner for two or a night of drinking at a bar!

Conclusion: good idea.


----------

